# Kleriker - Heiler in PVE sowie PVP



## mariobartoli (9. März 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein derzeitiger Lvl 22-Char ist Kleriker  "Galaxidis" - Shard Brutmutter auf Wächterseite der Gilde "Amicorum Causa". 

Ich bin einiger Zeit dabei, im noch Low-Lvl-Bereich eine optimale Heiler-Skillung zu finden. Nach vielem ausprobieren im PvP (derzeit Garten sowie Kodex) sowie  PvE (Rifts schließen, Events, Instanzen) habe ich die meines eraachtens optimale Seelenzusammenstellung gefunden und bitte um Euer Feedback.

Link: http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#cleric;4;19,500505001;25,0500503;23

Erläuterung:

PVP: 

- Die Kombination Sphären des Stroms(Bewahrer)+Schild der Ahnen(Läuterer) ist höchst wirkungsvoll, um eine Zeitlang Attacken von gegnerischen Spielern zu widerstehen. Zusätzlich genügen die HoTs (Heilung über Zeit) des Bewahrers vollkommen aus, um nicht das zeitliche zu segnen. Ich habe selbst erlebt, wie mehrere, gegnerische Spieler ,welche ein höheres Lvl wie ich hatten, auf mich erfolglos eingedrescht haben, während ich keine große Mühe hatte, dafür zu sorgen,das weder ich noch die eigene Fraktion wegstirbt. 
- Heilende Gemeinschaft+Heilender Hauch(Schildwache)+Heilende Flut(Bewahrer)  sorgen in Kombination mit Ermutigen(Schildwache) dafür, das alle in Range 
stehende Spieler hochgeheilt werden. 
- bei effizientem Einsatz der o.g. Heilzauber sowie gutem Equip (TIP: Stets Gunst sammeln und die PVP-Güter-Händler aufsuchen, die haben blaues Equip, welches unverzichtbar ist zu Anfang und leicht ranzukommen - Stats wie int,Weisheit, Ausdauer, u hoher Kettenrüssi-Wert sind unverzichtbar für die ersten erfolgreichen Schritte im PvP.

PvE: Tatsächlich heile ich in Inis ähnlich wie im Pvp, wobei hier natürl. Hauptaugenmerk der Tank ist, welcher dann aber gemütl. mit den HoTs sowie Sofort-Heilzaubern bestens über die Runden kommt. 

Mit lvl 23 gehts in Schildwache weiter, da diese Seele die derzeit stärkste ist, was das Heilen anbelangt. Die o.g. Erfahrungen teile Ich gerne mit Euch, und kannnur versichern, das eine klug gewählte Kombination aus Schild+Bewahrer derzeit unverzichtbar ist. 
Je nach Encounter in den Instanzen wird man dann natürl. variieren müssen, ggf. dann mit einer zweiten Seelenrolle. Derzeit aber fahre Ich mit o.g. sehr gut.

Bitte konstruktives Feedback, mit eingehender Begründung,solltet Ihr auf diesen Thread antworten wollen.

Vielen Dank für's lesen,

MFG


----------



## abuseme (9. März 2011)

Ich konzentriere mich beim heilen auch auf Schildwache und Bewahrer.
Ich bin zuzeit leider auch noch nicht besonders hoch, werde mich aber darauf konzentrieren diese Skillungs zu erreichen.

```
http://seelenplaner.telara.net/#cleric;4;19,500502;25,0555400001005;23
```
Dann werde ich weiter sehen.

Was haltet ihr von der Skillung ?


----------



## Chaotikos (9. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe mit einer Rolle eine ähnliche Skillung gewählt (Schildwache/Bewahrer)....
In den Ekelkaskaden wurde es aber dann doch recht heftig zu heilen... zwar geschafft, war aber mühsam.
Hab jetzt mit meiner dritten Rolle hauptsächlich auf Läuterer geskillt, + natürlich 5P in Bewahrer (+10%Mana) und 10P in Schildwache (+5% Heilung und -10%Manakosten).
Schaut euch mal den Baum an... sollte sich ählich wie ein "Disziplin-Priester" spielen.
Habs leider noch nicht getestet, werd mich aber nach einem Test wieder melden.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## battschack (9. März 2011)

Bin eigentlich auch so ungefair gleich geskillt bis auf ein paar sachen aber ab lvl 35-40+ merkt man schon richtig das man langsam die -15% crit im pvp baum braucht weil Jäger z.B einen fast down criten mit 2hits... da bringen die mini heals leider nix mehr 

bis lvl 35war ich als kleri eigentlich fast unbesiegbar aber jetz so langsam gehts los mit sterben Crit>stun>stun>down so ca. läuft es ab irgendwann nur noch ab 

Einziges was easy geht sind die nahkämpfer die kite ich einfach immer down schon 4lvl über mir welche gehabt die umgefallen sind wie nix. Auser warri mit ritter skillung glaub ich ist als mana klasse fast unbesiegbar da kannst im sekunden takt dein mana zuschauen wies verschwindet :/

@

* Chaotikos einfach nen supporter mit nehmen dann sind die innis so easy das man fast einpennt.
*


----------



## Chaotikos (9. März 2011)

Ok,

hab jetzt noch mal Ekelkaskaden geheilt, ging supi... auch ohne Supporter.
Jetzt mal mit dieser Skillung (aktuell lvl 31):

Läuterer

Als Singletargetheal find ich ihn sehr gut zu spielen.
Muss man ntürlich am Ende nochmal umswitchen... evtl.... wegen 51Points...

Ciao Bernd


----------



## Iffadrim (13. Mai 2011)

Ich habe neben dem Hauptaugenmerk auf die Schildwache den Bewahrer dabei, wobei ich auf PVP ausgelegt und deshalb noch den Templer dabei habe.
Im PVE merke ich, dass die Heilungen mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Triggern erfordern, da ich nicht auf Manareduzierung gehe, was im PVP eh nichts hilft.


----------

